# GM Strato-Bench seat ?



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Would a Strato-Bench seat out of a 67 or 68 Buick Riviera or GS fit in 67 Impala Convertible?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

i see you trying bro..


----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

yes it would. 65-70 full size gm is interchangeable. da only thing u might have to change would be ur tracks.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

Make sure you get the floor too. The bolt hole locations are diff. Chevytalk.org has a good topic
On the swap.

Funny thing is that the manual for 68 doesn't show this as needed.


----------

